# LED Headlights



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a problem deciding if I want the new LED headlights for the TT, or if I'm just going to buy the OSIR smoked corners instead. I want to know what other people think about the LED before I decide.

Here's a pic of the LED lights:


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Are they for mk1 or mk2 ?? Like themmmmmm

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Its for the MK1.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

where from and how much?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you got a link to the where you saw these? There was a post recently for these being sold on ebay and they had a couple of photo's with them fitted...............to say they looked cheap and tacky is an understatment. Much better to have a set of custom ones made by Was on the forum! 8) 8)


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

There's two places to get them that I know of.

First it's http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999...35b3f0d2&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245#ht_2868wt_1167

and the second is at http://www.lltek.com/audi_headlights_led_daytime_running_lights_f.htm

At the second one just scroll down till you find the TT lights.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

look shi*e......soz :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Would like to see a photo of them fitted, look a bit like lexus rears which I don't like.

Depends how much they are as well. The one's Was makes are very high quality.

Hope they look better fitted than this










That's the bodykit by the same people.


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep, would really like to see them fitted. I got a feeling it will look a bit cheap, but I'm not totally sure yet. :?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

those are some frightfully hideous lights.

make sure you pair up those uglies with your lexus rear lights yo! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a pic with them fitted. I'm not sure what I think, it's cool, but at the same time it looks a bit "plastic".


----------



## st3vieuk (Jul 19, 2008)

At first glance I thought... Wow! Cool finally someone does retro-fit complete housing LED running lights...Yippee

Now that I've had a proper look at em, well..!! Err..... I think they are a bit 'shit' if you pardon me. Looks like its trying to hard - sorry if I have offended

They remind of Vectra's or BMW's with those Lexus style rear lights... it just doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

the chrome ones dont look to sad , 799 though!
would need to see em in the flesh.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry but they look crap IMOP dont like them at all


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Is that a piece of Hornby railway track wrapped around the bottom part of the light?

Uhhhm, how do I put this nicely....... They look shite!


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

No one has offended anybody here I believe. I just wanted to hear what other people think. I agree with you guys, and I went for the smoked corners instead. Looking forward to fit them on.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

No!...No!...No!...No!...No!
Sorry but IMO they look cheap and tacky.

Eat your heart out *Was* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: 
John.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

GEM said:


> Eat your heart out *Was* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> John.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

They are also Halogen by the looks of it, and _*not*_ Xenon


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Ignore me, just re-read the site (not the ebay ones ) and looks like they are HID Xenon on the TT ones.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

eeeeeeuuuuuugh chavalavadingdong that is my word for extreme chav car mods by the way 

Not to my taste 

Charlie


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

i like em :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

They certainly do not beat the quality or look of Was' DRLs... I bet they don't have the trick switching for indicators/headlights like Was' either!










Damn I do miss my old TT... Wonder where she is now???


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugly things

Why cant they just copy the genuine thing and fit SMD's into it...??

Wouldnt buy those buddy

D


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

amiTT said:


> They certainly do not beat the quality or look of Was' DRLs... I bet they don't have the trick switching for indicators/headlights like Was' either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Amit.......that pic brings back some good old memories.  Looks great...Nice one.  
John.


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

hi how much is wak doing his drl's for? out of interest? and i dont think them lights are that bad atleast theres a company out there trying to put drl into there head lights


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

cheers


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

scroll halfway down this page to see actual fitted ones:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4534508&page=2

would look better on a black TT


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Swarovski for tt's. :? but i do like the black LED rear lights scroll further down


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

rik-e said:


> scroll halfway down this page to see actual fitted ones:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4534508&page=2
> 
> would look better on a black TT


I thought it would look better than that actually. Well, I'm not surprised. As you said, I think it will look better on a black TT.


----------



## st3vieuk (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah.. they look 'non gen' - shit!!


----------



## barn (May 17, 2009)

amiTT said:


> They certainly do not beat the quality or look of Was' DRLs... I bet they don't have the trick switching for indicators/headlights like Was' either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, where can I get those TTS-type Led's? Will those look also perfect on mk2?


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice to see you guys love them so much. :lol: I actually just ordered a full set, both headlights and rear lights in black. So better pictures, in Nimbus roadster coming up.

I know it is not everybodys cup of tea, but I thought I might do something a bit different.  At least I will try them on and see what I think of them. We'll see about that in few weeks, I hope.

Mici


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Uhhm are you sure it was money well spent?

They look better off the car IMHO :wink:

Here they are ......on a nimbus grey car too:-


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

They look better in the dark when they can't be seen ;-)

NONONONONONONONONONONONOONONO.

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry - I think, I preferred the Cougar R8 - those lights remind me of the old Irmscher Vectra (thats not a compliment by the way)


----------



## waggy (Oct 22, 2009)

IMHO it's a great idea gone horribly wrong, they have all the right features, just all in the wrong places. They simply dont match in with the lines of the car, I have seen so many mods over the years for lots of different cars that are so close to being right that it makes them even more wrong.

Wak I hadn't seen yours untill today and my oh my are they sweet! Well heres the biggie, you can make a few pounds doing them yourself or why not approach some of the bigger tuning companies and sell them your idea? you have all the market research you need in this thread. You get a load of cash from them and they can probably produce the lights a little cheaper than you as they will be making them in bulk. You wont have to worry about waranty as they will be making them. Everyone wins


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks awful.

Imo led lights do not suit the tt, they don't go with the smooth flowing lines.

Check out the more aggressive mk2, harsh, straight lines, this coincides with the leds.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't really like criticizing but I am entitled to an opinion and I think they loook really silly and non oem. Sell them and save up for Was', if not don't have them at all. Sorry


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Uhhm are you sure it was money well spent?
> 
> They look better off the car IMHO :wink:
> 
> Here they are ......on a nimbus grey car too:-


Well... Not exactly. But I guess I will find out when I get my package and get them installed. I believe mine will look different to that because of the SRS-Tec bumper and W12 grille. I think / hope. But as said, we'll see. 

I'm not 100% sure about the head lights but the tails (from the pics I've seen) I love.

I'll post my pics on our wall of shame when it's done. :lol: Someone _has to_, might aswell be me.

Mici


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Mici said:


> > KentishTT wrote:
> > Uhhm are you sure it was money well spent?
> >
> > They look better off the car IMHO
> ...


did u get these lights yet?


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

i think they may look different in the flesh, that said, they dont beat Waks DRLS...


----------



## highway (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried to get a group buy together for Was to do some headlights? Wondering if a better price could be negotiated for say 5/6 cars to be done at once? I know he makes them by hand but assuming he has a few sets pre made it would just be a question of turning up and having them fitted. I'm definitely up for it but not at £500-maybe £350? Worth a thought?


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

gazzerb said:


> Mici said:
> 
> 
> > > KentishTT wrote:
> ...


Yup. I have them in my garage. However, it looks like I'm going to have to take a bit more time to make them work since my car has xenons and wire connector on these new lights is not the same... I hope I don't end up with some error codes on dashboard about burnt xenons etc...

The tails and sidemarkers are installed tho. Pics of those in my thread about led tails.

Mici


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

imho i think the lights look good in this pic


----------



## bellamy (Feb 10, 2009)

has anyone sourced this cheaper? would like a set for christmas... :lol:


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

I suspect they are NOT UK spec as in you be pointing dipped into the traffic!

Looked at a similar set in Germany and they were all China made LHD only.

Worth a check if you do buy them.


----------

